# Itunes: other application using scripting interface???



## nickwit (May 13, 2005)

When closing itunes message reads: "one or more applications using itunes scripting interface" and gives me the option to close immediately or will do so automatically in 20sec. This is a recent problem and i noticed it started around the time i installed object dexktop and desktop x. Please help and i will be happy to provide any other information needed


I am working with 

Win XP SP2

2.00 Gig of ram

AMD Athlon 64 FX-53: 2.4 ghz


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

sounds like something else is using your mp3s or something... i don't have itunes so i can't really help...

does anyone else have any ideas?


----------

